# SAM



## yogi (Aug 26, 2011)

Hello everyone,

Me and my brother have some free time, so we decided to start a new project.

Its a vertical, single cylinder hit n miss engine. The engine is inspired by Bob Shores Silver Angel. I'm planing to build the engine about 25% bigger, and I'm using the metric system (SAM = Silver Angel Metric) 
Bore and stroke will be 24mm. Flywheel diameter 100mm 

Enjoy!


----------



## yogi (Aug 26, 2011)

Crankcase...


----------



## yogi (Aug 26, 2011)

Cylinder...


----------



## metalmad (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Yogi
Great start Mate
I will be watching this one 
Pete


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hello Yogi!

I am a big fan of the shores engines. I'll be lurking! Good luck with the build.


----------



## yogi (Aug 27, 2011)

Finished the cylinder today.


----------



## gbritnell (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi Yogi,
Excellent design and start. I'll definitely be following along.
gbritnell


----------



## yogi (Aug 28, 2011)

Some more pictures of our progress...

We had a good day today, and got a lot done. Let me start with pictures of the cylinder head.

I'm not going into detail how we produce the parts, instead I'll post lots of pictures.
Let me know if you guys have any questions. I'll be more than happy to provide more info... ;D

Enjoy,
Yogi


----------



## yogi (Aug 28, 2011)

Working on the flywheel
Turning the taper


----------



## yogi (Aug 28, 2011)

More work in progress...


----------



## yogi (Aug 28, 2011)

More parts...


----------



## yogi (Aug 29, 2011)

More progress today, we are down to the small (and lots of 'em) bits and piece... 
Especially the rocker arms are a lot of work, and as my brother puts it a pain in the a&$ 8)
(it will be worth it though)

Getting close to start with the assembly. 

Today was day 7 of the the project and about 110 hours between the two of us.

Enjoy!


----------



## maverick (Aug 29, 2011)

Yogi,
You and your brother are putting out some very nice machine work.
I'll be following this thread, this engine is sure to be top notch.

Regards,
Mike


----------



## yogi (Aug 29, 2011)

Here is a short video to show the fit of the piston in the cylinder.

We lapped the cylinder to a very close tolerance. The piston is made 0.01mm (0.0004") smaller then the bore.

Thanks to all the die hard forum users (Pete, Steve, George and Mike) for all the encouraging words. 


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YE4lh82Pws[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKu8OjnUSb0[/ame]

Enjoy!


----------



## metalmad (Aug 29, 2011)

looking really nice yogi
Pete


----------



## yogi (Aug 30, 2011)

Hello everyone,

Another day, another dollar... or in our case some more parts... ;D

Finished more parts today, and started to assemble the engines. There is still plenty of work to do, but we are getting closer for the first start attempt.

Enjoy!


----------



## yogi (Aug 30, 2011)

Couple more pictures...


----------



## yogi (Aug 30, 2011)

and a short machining video...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXBDfWLDByI[/ame]


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Aug 30, 2011)

Wow Yogi, you are flying on these. Looking good!


----------



## ShedBoy (Aug 30, 2011)

WOW I envy the speed you work at. Really nice looking engines. Looking forward to seeing them run

Brock


----------



## petertha (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice build pictures. I would like to know more details about:

- post #5 re your lapping procedure. What is the mandrel made of, type of compounds used? About how much material is removed from this stage from the preceeding boring/reaming?

- post #10 re crankshaft details. Is the crankpin & counterweights & main crankshaft body all press fit together & if so, any retention compound like locktite used? How do the counterweights get aligned & stay that way?


----------



## yogi (Aug 31, 2011)

petertha,

The lap is made out of aluminum. We took a round piece of stock and made a cut to make it expandable. It is a simple lap, and it worked well for us. We will experiment with different materials in future projects, and see what we can learn...
As for the lapping compound, I have to admit, I'm not quite sure what we used... After our Grandpa passed, we inherited his tools. In one of his toolboxes, we found tubes of lapping compound. We don't know the grit, we just started with the most coarse on and went from there, til we had a surface to our satisfaction. 
The total material removed, during the lapping process, was about 0.02mm in diameter.
Also, the cylinder liner is turned to a very smooth finish before lapping, rather then reaming. Unless you have a good reamer that produces a good finish, I would not recommend that.
The finished dimension of the cylinder isn't that important, the important part is the piston/cylinder fit. 

The crank pin has a press fit in the crank discs, while the main shaft is secured with set screws. This procedure can yield a very true running crank shaft. the important part is to make the two holes in the discs perfectly parallel. I did that using a boring head on the mill, and machining both discs at the same time. I'm suggesting 0.02-0.03mm press fit. 
Pressing the pin into the discs, I used a piece of stock the same diameter as the shaft, to align the two discs. Use a good vice with straight jaws to press it together, that will help ensure everything is straight.

See attached drawing.

I hope that answers your questions.

Yogi


















View attachment Crank Shaft Assembly.pdf


----------



## yogi (Aug 31, 2011)

IT'S ALIVE!!!!

After just little more than a week of serious machining, we are proud to announce SAM's first pop! ;D ;D ;D

Enjoy!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JoGc7Io-qXc[/ame]


----------



## metalmad (Aug 31, 2011)

Congrats u guys
us old guys just can not stand that kind of pace nowdays :big:
Pete


----------



## petertha (Aug 31, 2011)

yogi  said:
			
		

> petertha, The lap is made out of aluminum. We took a round piece of stock and made a cut to make it expandable. Yogi



Very useful, thanks!

It kind of looks like a set screw or fastener on the side. Does that act to expand the mandrel against the slit cut? Or is that just to secure it on the shaft?

Do you machine in any slight taper to the aluminum lap cylinder barrel, or strive to keep it the same OD throughout?

What is the material of the steel cyclinder liner?


----------



## kcmillin (Aug 31, 2011)

Well Done Yogi! I am amazed at the speed in which you completed this engine. It sounds great, and runs smooth, and the fact you made it with tools from your Grampa, you must be very proud.

Kel


----------



## yogi (Aug 31, 2011)

petertha,

The set screw on the lap is to expand it. There is no taper at all, it is as cylindrical as possible.

The cylinder liner and the piston are both made out of cast iron.


Yogi


----------



## Speedy (Aug 31, 2011)

has a wonderful sound.


----------



## yogi (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello everyone,

The work on SAM continues...
We are now working on the governor mechanism, and to put the finishing touches on the engines...
The plan is to have it run in hit & miss "mode" by tomorrow... 

Here a couple pictures of the flywheel being machined and the finished product. The flywheels ended up bit bigger than initially planed. The diameter is now 120mm... 8)

Enjoy!


----------



## yogi (Sep 2, 2011)

The governor is finished and working... 

The only thing left to do, is a few bits and pieces (like the crank case plugs) and we'll be finished.


----------



## yogi (Sep 2, 2011)

The SAM twins...

Enjoy!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqjVbe5BkX0[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQSuSw0MnkA[/ame]


----------



## yogi (Sep 3, 2011)

Does anybody even care???

I guess I can save myself the trouble of posting anything as there seems to be no interest in our project!

This forum always seemed very open and welcoming to all people and skill levels. I must have missed the mark...

There are not going to be any future posts, my leave is over and I'll be back in Afghanistan come Monday.

Best Regards,
Yogi


----------



## dsquire (Sep 3, 2011)

yogi  said:
			
		

> Does anybody even care???
> 
> I guess I can save myself the trouble of posting anything as there seems to be no interest in our project!
> 
> ...



Yogi

Oh yes we care. 1450 people have stopped by to read your posts. 25 people have watched the one video and 30 people have watched the other video. Sometimes people are watching but just not posting. There is certainly nothing wrong with your skill level. It is right up there with the best of them and you have every reason to be proud of the 2 SAM engines that you have made. :bow: :bow:

I'm sorry that your leave is over so soon. Thanks for what you are doing in Afghanistan. Be safe and we look forward to many more posts from you in the future when you are able. :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## dmac (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi Yogi,

I think your work is fantastic. A nice running engine.

Good luck in Afghanistan mate.

Dave.


----------



## Leucetius (Sep 3, 2011)

For me it's a time issue  Your video post came at 30min past midnight (germany).

I like your twins really much. The outline of your cylinder inspires me for my 1cyl 4cycle i'm poking in my head.
Congratulations!

P.S.: and kudos for your speed. you were FAST


----------



## dalem9 (Sep 3, 2011)

I am glad to see someone else has a bench that looks like mine . Great engine . Thanks for your service .My step son is over there Stay safe Dale


----------



## steamer (Sep 3, 2011)

I've been traveling and working long hours Yogi. Sorry  Thankyou for your service , and please be safe...

And do post again!

Dave


----------



## steamer (Sep 3, 2011)

Part of the problem Yogi is there are so many great builds.  We like to read things and understand...and interact.  That takes time.....it's not a slight I can assure you.

Dave


----------



## moconnor (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello Yogi,

You and your brother are very talented and have built two beautiful engines. Your being on leave explains the torrid pace of the build. Great planning and execution to pull this off in such a short period of time.

I hope you reconsider about posting in the future. Your work is an inspiration to many and I certainly hope to see more of it in the future. Don't get discouraged about the lack of comments, the silent majority (myself included) appreciate the effort that it takes to document and post your work.

Be safe in Afghanistan. Thank you for your service. My son is a US Marine and has been there. I think I aged a year for every month he has spent over there. Will look forward to your next project. Take care.

Kind regards,
Mike


----------



## ozzie46 (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks for your service.

 I have enjoyed your build and as far as my not posting on it .

 No excuse ! I should have and will try to do better in the future.

 Be safe and come home soon.

 Ron


----------



## danstir (Sep 6, 2011)

Great engines. I especially enjoyed the video of the pair of them running.


----------



## Mosey (Sep 6, 2011)

yogi  said:
			
		

> Does anybody even care???
> 
> I guess I can save myself the trouble of posting anything as there seems to be no interest in our project!
> 
> ...



Youre kidding, right? Terrific build! Fast! Keep up the good work.
And keep your head down over there.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Sep 6, 2011)

yogi  said:
			
		

> Does anybody even care???
> I guess I can save myself the trouble of posting anything as there seems to be no interest in our project!




The vast majority wont post but I'll bet they loved watching the video. You had almost 2000 post for the short time the build was going on. As fast as it got done, I'll bet most didn't even see the thread until it was done. I for one didn't know what sam was until well after you were done but i'm glad I looked now.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 6, 2011)

Don't get all bent out of shape because you didn't have a lot of responses. We all looked and admired, but as Steamer said, there is a time issue here. Your build was excellent and was very fast---far faster than the usual build on HMEM. We like to look, and interact, but its not instant. I post a lot of my builds, and I do get a lot of responses, but the responses accumulate over the life of a build. When the entire build occurs in a whirlwind time span, you won't get many responses. Sometimes when I am posting and get few responses I wonder if people are looking at what I post or if they care---but when I look at the number of people who have "viewed" my posts, I know they are looking. What kind of responses did you want?---Rank adulation, virulent criticism, or people arguing that what you are posting isn't going to work.----Be carefull what you hope for!!!-----Brian


----------



## awJCKDup (Sep 6, 2011)

What a great pair of engines, and so quick too. Please keep posting when you get the chance. More importantly, thank you for your service and be safe. Looking forward to your safe return and posts.
John


----------



## JorgensenSteam (Sep 6, 2011)

Yogi-

I somehow missed this post in the flow of all the info on this site, but what great engines those are. Super job.

As far as people responding to posts, many (myself included) often scan several forums every day, and read a number of posts. Unfortunately, keeping up with a large number of posts every day does not necessarily leave much time to comment on all the great builds.

Keep in mind that these posts often get referred to for years, and your engines can be the inspiration for generations to come, there is much more to it than just who is looking or posting today.

I post because I love modeling, and hobbknobing with people of a similar interest.
If I had a nickel for every post I did not get a response to, then I would be a multi-millionaire, but such is life.

I figure if even one person reads what I post, then that is one more person than yesterday.
Just post for the fun of it, and let it go.
We all enjoy the heck out of your posts, so keep at it.

Pat J


----------



## steamer (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey All,

I'd give the brothers some slack. They were doing something together.

I don't want to think about a deadline like the one they had to meet. Get it done before they ship out.

And ship out to where?  Not good.

Son, keep your head down, your eyes open, and come back here when you get back.

Be safe and look us up...your always welcome here....first round is on me. ;D....Bring Sam along too.

Dave


----------



## gmac (Sep 7, 2011)

Yogi;
I'd say you and your brother have made your Grandpa PROUD. Nice to see the tools and the skill passed on. I especially like that brothers built these engines - I have four brothers so I know the feeling. Don't give up on this forum because these people do care - more so than any other forum I've been on. Come back and amaze us with more high speed building!! Ditto on Dave's words also.
Cheers
Garry


----------

